# Hi_Canada PR_Need advice



## U_Nehra (Jan 3, 2015)

Dear Friends,
Hi 
I m from India & employed in Automobile sector
Experience: 5 years
Ielts test result (Dec 2014): 7.5

I want to know procedure to apply Canada PR.

Also please suggest suitable province in Canada to suit my job experience.

Regards,
Ujjwal


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Citizenship and Immigration Canada

Canada's Province for Auto Industry is Ontario with a little in Quebec.


----------



## gbharath (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello ,
This is Bharath from Hyderabad,India.Initially we planned to migrate to AUS to work.But, as i didn't get required band in IETLS(7 band). So thought of giving the test again in March.Mean while when we approached to consultancy they told us about Canada Express Entry process.They suggested us by considering my spouse IELTS (6 band) points we are eligible for Canada PR.We both are Sr.Software engineers in Web development(PHP, LAMP technologies). Now my question is ,How is the Job market in CANADA compared to AUS for PHP Web Developers as well as private jobs and which State is suitable for us. Please give us ur inputs.

Thanks in Advance,
Bharath Kumar.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

gbharath said:


> Hello ,
> This is Bharath from Hyderabad,India.Initially we planned to migrate to AUS to work.But, as i didn't get required band in IETLS(7 band). So thought of giving the test again in March.Mean while when we approached to consultancy they told us about Canada Express Entry process.They suggested us by considering my spouse IELTS (6 band) points we are eligible for Canada PR.We both are Sr.Software engineers in Web development(PHP, LAMP technologies). Now my question is ,How is the Job market in CANADA compared to AUS for PHP Web Developers as well as private jobs and which State is suitable for us. Please give us ur inputs.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Bharath Kumar.



There is no such thing as a job market in Canada. Canada is the second largest country in the world and the job market will vary by province and region. And I highly doubt anyone here knows enough about the field to tell you how it compares to Australia.


----------



## gbharath (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reply colchar.
You being an expat in Canada and member since 2011,What would you suggest us ?shall we go ahead with the immigration process?If you have any resources which are useful for New immigrants please share with us.

Thanks, 
GB


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

Express entry is point based though you would qualify with your and wife ielts score you may not get invitation. Without job offer you need really high score. As people with 6 score are plenty. 
Cracking express entry without job offer will be hard. However, we are yet to see this. As It just started this week. I feel agent is just trying to make money out of you.

And don't let ielts decide country for you. Give again and again till you pass. 

Frankly if you look at it from broad perspective ielts is the most easy part.

Getting job and settling down is hard part.

What country can give you job. Google it, see if your resume fits well.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Sheray said:


> Express entry is point based though you would qualify with your and wife ielts score you may not get invitation. Without job offer you need really high score. As people with 6 score are plenty.
> Cracking express entry without job offer will be hard. However, we are yet to see this. As It just started this week. I feel agent is just trying to make money out of you.
> 
> And don't let ielts decide country for you. Give again and again till you pass.
> ...


Hi shrey 

Any idea when will first round happen and what will be cut off without job


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi shrey
> 
> Any idea when will first round happen and what will be cut off without job


No idea ! But won't be easy for sure !
I feel 7 ielts for wife and applicant is a must ! They have given good direct in direct points for it ! The more hot noc you have the harder the completion !


----------



## gbharath (Jul 3, 2014)

Sheray said:


> Express entry is point based though you would qualify with your and wife ielts score you may not get invitation. Without job offer you need really high score. As people with 6 score are plenty.
> Cracking express entry without job offer will be hard. However, we are yet to see this. As It just started this week. I feel agent is just trying to make money out of you.
> 
> And don't let ielts decide country for you. Give again and again till you pass.
> ...


Thank you, Sheray.

After logging our application in Job Bank ,what are the chances of getting offer from Employer and Invitation with the 450(approx) points.

Thanks,
Gb


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

gbharath said:


> Thank you, Sheray.
> 
> After logging our application in Job Bank ,what are the chances of getting offer from Employer and Invitation with the 450(approx) points.
> 
> ...




I think nobody can answer that ! Will depend on number of people who apply ! And how hot is your noc ! 
People with highest points will get invitation !


I think after first round they will tell what was the lowest score they accepted !


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

Sheray said:


> I think nobody can answer that ! Will depend on number of people who apply ! And how hot is your noc !
> People with highest points will get invitation !
> 
> I think after first round they will tell what was the lowest score they accepted !


By the way getting a job invitation chances are almost nill !


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

I have 480 points without offer do I stand a chance


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> I have 480 points without offer do I stand a chance


Only god or CIC knows !


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Sheray said:


> Only god or CIC knows !


Ha ha ha....


----------



## Gauraw (Nov 10, 2014)

Guys,

I am facing a unique problem. I am eligible for Express Entry application. However, when I started filling the form, I realized that the name of my college (masters) is missing in the online form. Can anyone help on this?? I don't know how to proceed now!


----------



## U_Nehra (Jan 3, 2015)

gbharath said:


> Thank you, Sheray.
> 
> After logging our application in Job Bank ,what are the chances of getting offer from Employer and Invitation with the 450(approx) points.
> 
> ...



Hi Sheray
Thanks for the information

Can anyone please guide what is the process to initiate PR process in Canada.
Is there online process or we have to go personally to embassy

Regards,
Ujjwal


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

U_Nehra said:


> Hi Sheray
> Thanks for the information
> 
> Can anyone please guide what is the process to initiate PR process in Canada.
> ...


YouTube for express entry !


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Friends,
I have applied for Canada PR via FSW last Nov 2014. Anyone knows how we will get the intimation that our application is accepted and started processing ? I have shifted to new house due to the end of contract. So I am worrying whether they will send any letter or email us ?

Regards,
Karthik


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

Karthik1990 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have applied for Canada PR via FSW last Nov 2014. Anyone knows how we will get the intimation that our application is accepted and started processing ? I have shifted to new house due to the end of contract. So I am worrying whether they will send any letter or email us ?
> 
> Regards,
> Karthik


If you have mentioned your email address they will inform you by email.


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

Sheray said:


> If you have mentioned your email address they will inform you by email.


Hi, 
Thanks for your reply.
Yes I have provided my email address wherever it was asked in the application and other forms. Last night I got a message in from credit card saying "My processing fee amount has been approved to take by Immigration canada. Can I confirm this message as my application has been accepted for processing? But I not yet get any intimation so far. 

Regards,
Karthik


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

Karthik,
Go and treat yourself. This means you have been charged. 
its step one, which is positive for you.
Mostly this menas. Your documents are in place. 
After this you will get the PER. Which would mean that your points are also okay. 

More of less. from here i see its 80% done deal for you.

Points cacluated by you are over 67.
If your documents are genuine. (Not fake) Because they will cross check later. 
Your medicals turn out fine. 

If above is true. Then 97% done deal for you.

You just have to sit and wait now. 

Per will take 45 days or so. 
Then later steps 2 months or so.


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

@ Karthik,

I guess you were looking for Australia first.
Then later on applied for for Canada. 

What made you do that ? IELTS ?


By the way what noc ?


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

Sheray said:


> @ Karthik,
> 
> I guess you were looking for Australia first.
> Then later on applied for for Canada.
> ...


Hi Sheray, Thanks for your encouraging words. 
Yes, I have applied for Victoria State Sponsorship but it was not approved by Victoria government. 
I have two IELTS score in one is above 7 in all modules which I am still having with me. 
Due to the rejection I have applied for Canada. 

Regards,
Karthik


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

Karthik1990 said:


> Hi Sheray, Thanks for your encouraging words.
> Yes, I have applied for Victoria State Sponsorship but it was not approved by Victoria government.
> I have two IELTS score in one is above 7 in all modules which I am still having with me.
> Due to the rejection I have applied for Canada.
> ...


Why you applied for 190 ? 189 would have worked for you since you have above 7 ielts score!


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

Sheray said:


> Why you applied for 190 ? 189 would have worked for you since you have above 7 ielts score!


My occupation Database Administrator 262111 is only present in CSQL that is the reason I went for 190 Class


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Karthik1990 said:


> My occupation Database Administrator 262111 is only present in CSQL that is the reason I went for 190 Class


If you can match your roles and responsibilities with some code in 189 list then you can apply qgain


----------



## ngo (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi All,

Which is better - applying for a new PR or sponsor?
My wife PR will expired and she can either apply for new PR or sponsor her. I wanted to know if there will be an issue for her to apply for a new PR knowing i can sponsor her. Will CIC ask anything about this? I heard applying for a new PR is faster instead of sponsor her - is that true?
Any ideas are welcome
Thank you


----------

